# I scored RCOEN on the Big5?



## Aquaponics (May 18, 2014)

Hi there!
Lately I've been reading stuff in the ENFP forum and well... It doesn't really fit me? So I filled a socionics questionnaire and people answered I was either SEI or ILE (ISFp or ENTp). Now I just took a Big5 test and the result was RCOEN... I looked up Big5/MBTI correlations (I know correlations aren't absolute, but still) and RCOEN are usually ISTJs. 

...What the hell?? 

Extroversion	||||||||||||	42%
Orderliness	||||||||||||||	56%
Emotional Stability	||||||||||||||||||	76%
Accommodation	||||||||||	40%
Inquisitiveness	||||||||||||	48%

I'll describe myself quickly: 
- All I *really* care about in my life is nature. I need it to be inspired, happy and satisfied with my life. 
- Health before fun. I'll go to bed early even at parties, eat well, I stopped drinking/smoking for it. 
- Sports make me HAPPY and full of energy! 
- I wish to inspire health and simplicity to others. I wish I could comfort every sad person and explain to them why they are sad. 
- I'm fascinated by biology/ecology/ how everything is a part of a whole, the complexity of a balanced environnement
- I've never been in a relationship and will remain single until I find someone with the same goals/mentality as mine. I don't care about the touchy feely stuff (But I do find love to be a beautiful concept and wish to experience it one day) 
- I prefer my stuff organized, I'll clean my room weekly but I won't die if others are messy (tho I will find it neglected and won't be as much comfortable. I like clean environnements because I'm aware of where I am). 

What do you think guys? ENxP? ISFP? ISTJ  ?

Edit: Also I'm 9w1 sp/sx if it can help.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

It's a correlation. It doesn't necessarily apply to you as there are always outliers. You can stop crying over the possibility of being an ISTJ now. 
Anyway you're likely a Feeler. Possibly Fe. Wanting to comfort the world. What interests me is explain to them why they are sad? Wouldn't they know that themselves? 
Seems very J in wanting organisation and health before fun. Possible Si in bodily awareness.
Understanding the Myers Briggs Type Indicator: The 8 Cognitive Functions
Have a read of this. Functions are far more important than going off of correlations with other systems.


----------



## Aquaponics (May 18, 2014)

Hi, thank you for your quick answer. Don't be offended, I think ISTJs are lovely and I wouldn't mind being one, it's just that people have typed me ENFP which is the opposite of ISTJs... I actually understand and know pretty well the 8 functions and relate to them all, that's the problem. 

Yes, explain to them why they are sad. I'm not talking about the ones who are sad for a day or two, I mean the really sad ones. Sometimes people are sad because they are looking at things with the wrong angle, or not searching in the right places. I want to explain to them their lives and problems with a different angle. I want to explain to them with such confidence in my voice and clarity in my explanation that they won't doubt anymore. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

The eye roll was unfortunately misplaced, then. Forgive the abrasion.

Ohh. Yeah, I guess. I'm not quite sure what function that would be in all honesty. 

Hm. You could try and go back and figure out what functions you used as a child.
http://mbti.on.ufanet.ru/pp/kid_info.html
Since you're mainly stuck between ENxP and ISFP, it might be worth looking at ENP (though this wouldn't help the T/F divide) and IFP children and think back to what functions you used. As you age you use more functions, and while this is useful, it makes yourself harder to type.


----------



## Aquaponics (May 18, 2014)

Yeah I've read the descriptions and I was ENP for sure. Man, as a kid I used to go talk to old people in restaurants and ask them if they wanted to come over and play monopoly with me because I thought they looked bored and lonely. I also asked tons of questions...
Thank you for your help again.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Hare said:


> Yeah I've read the descriptions and I was ENP for sure. Man, as a kid I used to go talk to old people in restaurants and ask them if they wanted to come over and play monopoly with me because I thought they looked bored and lonely. I also asked tons of questions...
> Thank you for your help again.


That's incredibly cheeky and incredibly funny. 
No worries.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I keep getting SCUEI. I don't know what it means.


----------



## Aquaponics (May 18, 2014)

Global 5/Big 5 to Jung/MBTI/Kiersey correlations 

There.


----------

